# Cleaning co2 diffuser and solenoid pressure



## Something Fishy (11 Apr 2017)

Hi

Tried 6% h202 on my diffuser but very little is clean, left over night and tried liquid carbon too and still algae is present.

Bleach the only option left? I thought of trying Cola or something has anybody tried that?

Gonna move it out of the light next time I think... I have an inline diffuser but the seal went ages ago when solenoid pressure kicked in, seems better now I've added some NRV in there lessens the pressure surge. Anybody else had that?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Apr 2017)

I had to leave my glass disc style diffuser soaking in 3% h2o2 for about 3 days to remove a build up of algae, the algae wasn't even bad but it took awhile, so I suggest you soak if for a bit longer


----------



## Darrel_B (12 Apr 2017)

I clean my co2 diffuser with a solution made of 1 part bleach to 4 parts water. I let them sit in the solution for about an hour. Kills all the algae. Afterwards I put the diffuser in water then add Prime. In an hour I change out the solution and put in fresh water and add more Prime. I do that a few times then let it sit in dechlorinated water overnight.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (12 Apr 2017)

I am finding vinegar also to be effective for this purpose. Still experimenting but so far seemingly good. I don't rinse, just plonk it in the tank. 

Also wondered about boiling water.


----------



## foxfish (12 Apr 2017)

Steradent!


----------



## kadoxu (12 Apr 2017)

Citric acid for a couple of hours does it for me... and it's aquarium safe.


----------



## zozo (12 Apr 2017)

There is a little misconception about bleach.. Which actualy isn't a cleaner at all.. It originaly is a disinfectant, but next to that it bleaches.. So it doesn't remove dirt particles as what you would do with cleaning, it only bleaches them but leaves the majority of dirt particles where they are.  That one of the reasons why professional cleaning services do not use bleach as cleaner, only as disinfectand.

I guess whit h2o2 it is about the same, i disinfects and it bleaches, the coiffeur uses it to give you a blond wig..


----------



## Mark82 (12 Apr 2017)

I use Citric Acid, had a load left over from by DIY CO2 setup. I now use this to clean all my aquarium equipment.

Im in a hard water area so it works great for removing limescape etc (also clean my kettle with it).


----------



## Something Fishy (12 Apr 2017)

Sounds good guys. Tried lemon juice and vinegar but to little success I must admit! Might try bleach this time to finish it off and next time try something else as staining and not removing had crossed my mind too with bleach!

I though of Cola as it seems to be pretty decent at cleaning most things and not gonna be harmful to fish in small quantities washed off I would imagine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

